# Những màu son "tối kỵ" với cô nàng da ngăm



## uyenlam (5/6/18)

Nếu không sở hữu làn da trắng mà sở hữu làn da ngăm thì những màu son dưới đây chính là những màu son tối kỵ mà các bạn gái cần phải nhớ.

*Những màu son "tối kỵ" với nàng da ngăm*
Lựa chọn màu son phù hợp với gương mặt và đôi môi sẽ giúp bạn có được vẻ ngoài rạng rỡ và tươi xinh. Nếu như không sở hữu làn da "trắng sứ", các bạn gái da ngăm cũng đừng quá lo lắng không có thỏi son nào hợp với mình. Chỉ cần tránh những màu son dưới đây là bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự tin tỏa sáng rồi, cùng điểm danh nhé!

*Đỏ tươi*
Đỏ được xem là màu son bất hủ, phù hợp với mọi độ tuổi cũng như không bao giờ lỗi mốt. Tuy nhiên bạn vẫn nên chọn gam đỏ phù hợp với tông da. Với những nàng không có da trắng sáng, son đỏ tông quá chói là điều tối kỵ vì có thể gây phản da, khiến da càng thêm xỉn và có phần kém sang. 

*Hồng cánh sen*

_

_
_Màu son hồng cánh sen không phù hợp với nàng da ngăm đen (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Hồng cánh sen có thể giúp những nàng da trắng trông càng đáng yêu, trẻ trung, tuy nhiên với người da nâu, đây là gam kén da số một. Màu hồng tương phản với làn da đặc trưng châu Á là sắc vàng nên dễ gây cảm giác sến. Những người da ngăm cũng thường có sắc tố môi đậm nên khó lòng lên màu son hồng thật chuẩn.

*Nude bợt*
Những sắc son nhẹ nhàng theo tiêu chí "vẫn là môi bạn nhưng đẹp hơn" thường chỉ hợp với những nàng da trắng hồng. Còn với da "bánh mật", bạn nên tránh xa các tông son nude vì khiến môi lẫn vào màu da, thậm chí môi còn nổi hơn da mặt nên tổng thể không sáng. Son nude kén khả năng lên màu, những ngày trời nóng bức da dễ đổ dầu, trông gương mặt sẽ càng bị "xỉn" hơn, nhợt nhạt kém sắc.

*Tím*
Tông quá chói như tím, hồng tím cũng không phù hợp với làn da ngăm vàng của người châu Á. Nó có thể cộng thêm cho bạn cả chục tuổi.

*Màu son thích hợp cho nàng da ngăm đen là gì?*




_Làn da ngăm đen hợp với màu son đỏ cam (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Với da ngăm đen, bạn nên chọn màu son có tông nâu, tím như màu tím mận, nâu caramel, rượu vang và màu son đỏ lạnh. Hoặc những cô nàng có làn da ngăm đen có thể bỏ túi cho mình một thỏi son có màu đỏ cam hoặc gam màu đỏ trung bình, những màu son này sẽ giúp tạo độ cân bằng làm cho sắc thái da đồng đều hơn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

